

Warren Buffett Will Give You $1 Billion For A Perfect March Madness Bracket - adventured
http://www.businessinsider.com/warren-buffett-billion-dollar-bracket-2014-1

======
hubrix
why not generate all possible brackets and submit?

~~~
rebelidealist
there are 9,223,372,036,854,775,808 possible brackets

------
chrisBob
Really? A scrape from a story on Yahoo.com?

